# M5 now dead?



## overniven (Aug 31, 2019)

I really like my M5, is the mark II now dead? I’m not really ready for a new body, but I’m not really liking the M6, since I use a 430 EXII and the EVF.

I could also just move towards the R or RP, but I have a nice set of M primes, and the price of RF primes is insane for someone doing this as a hobby.


----------



## heart+eyes (Aug 31, 2019)

With the M6 Mark 2 shipping with the electronic viewfinder (US: when sold in lens kits, not body-only), there's reason to wonder when/if the M5 Mark 2 will be coming. 

Personally, I think the next M5 will be coming much later ( 12 months+) and will have an upgraded feture set. In some regards, the M6 II outperforms the current R and RP (frames/sec, resolution). Putting out a new M5 before the R line is upgraded....could be a marketing team's headache with product positioning.

You may find Rudy Winston's official Canon comments helpful:






Canon U.S.A., Inc. | Canon-EOS-M6-Mark-II-Highlights







www.usa.canon.com





- Details on the raw bust mode. 18MP capture, 12 bit raw
- Choice of mechanical (default) or electronic (silent) shutters
- Emphasis on travel; should NOT expect too many native EF-M mount high performance prime or zoom lenses


----------



## HeavyPiper (Aug 31, 2019)

I myself would like to see an up dated M5 Mark ll, don't care for the viewfinder thing of the M6. Just my two cents.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 31, 2019)

overniven said:


> I really like my M5, is the mark II now dead? I’m not really ready for a new body, but I’m not really liking the M6, since I use a 430 EXII and the EVF.
> 
> I could also just move towards the R or RP, but I have a nice set of M primes, and the price of RF primes is insane for someone doing this as a hobby.



i'm in the exact same situation )
only have a few EF or EF-s lenses left
the RP or R with the 24-240 and the 50 STM on an adapter would be the ideal solution for me...but i WILL at some point want some other primes and zooms which means spending the FF cash...

and seeing how cheap the M5 is being sold for second hand discourages me to change systems

canon would keep me happy for a long time in the M system with a zoom lens equivalent to the EF-S 15-85...or something like sony's 16-70 f4


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Aug 31, 2019)

Also I was curious if there will be an announcement of a M5II together with the M6II. But even if that was the case I wouldn't have bought a new M5II immediately as I'm pretty satisfied with my M5 so far. So I will wait what happens in the next 12 to 18th months and will be happy to use the M5. Currently I don't feel like I could benefit much from the M6II with my kind of photography (don't do video or fast action in the stills sector). Maybe there will be a successor or I decide to buy the M6II used or even new but with a much lower price tag than today.

Frank


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, Canon has said that the M5 and M6 are combined into the M6 MK II. There will be no more M5's. I expect to see more models dropped, the 7D MK MK II is still officially alive, but no replacement is planned. There will be a big bunch of EOS R models over the next 2-4 years, so expect some consolidation of the existing models. I'd expect only one 5D model if that, no more high res and medium high res version.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 1, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, Canon has said that the M5 and M6 are combined into the M6 MK II. There will be no more M5's.


Can you please point me to that statement from Canon. I have not seen it.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 1, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Can you please point me to that statement from Canon. I have not seen it.



So DPReview said in a comment to their article that an unnamed Canon USA person told them that....

For me, that's way to many levels removed from actual decision makers at Canon to call that "Canon has said".


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 1, 2019)

If true will have to rethink the travel camera plan. I liked the M5 for the look and layout of the DSLR.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 1, 2019)

I was referring to the DPR article. They were invited to a event prior to the announcement so that they could have a story ready. They said they were surprised, and I'm sure that they asked again to make sure they heard right. Its always possible that the Canon person misspoke or misunderstood. I think Canon would correct them, but maybe its just part of a misdirection strategy to confuse the competition.









Hands on with the Canon EOS M6 II


From the outside, the EOS M6 II looks like a relatively minor update. But what's not immediately obvious is that Canon's been awfully busy making updates under the hood. We dig in and take a closer look.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## dppaskewitz (Sep 5, 2019)

I am very disappointed and not sure what to do. I have really liked my M5, particularly for travel. Then, I bring it and a variety of M lenses and leave the 5D4 and big lenses at home. I typically don’t have a tripod when traveling with my wife. She has no patience for that kind of thing. So, it’s pretty much what I can snap as we move along (although sometimes I go out in the evening or morning when she stays in the hotel, etc.). Anyway, it has worked pretty well as a travel system. The issue is that I had the M5 converted for full spectrum infrared. I have had fun so far (it’s been a few months) with the infrared, but most of the pure travel stuff really wants to be in normal color photography. So, I have the “hot mirror” filter for the lenses, which basically allows normal color photography with the converted camera. So far, so good. The problem is that when I change lenses I also have to move the hot mirror filter. And, of course, there are various filter sizes involved, which means I have a bunch of step up rings to match the filter to the various lenses. And, of course, the filter tends to get stuck on the step up rings. And yes, there are also filters for the various types of infrared photography (I have a 580 and 830) so those get stuck as well. And often even with filter wrenches, I can’t get them unstuck. So, not a great system for quick swapping of lenses as I wander around trying to keep up with my wife. What to do. My original plan was to buy the new M5 Mark II when it came out, thinking it would pair well with my original M5. Two cameras, sharing lenses, but with difference purposes. Small enough to fit into my little sling bag with a bunch of lenses. What could go wrong? Well, Canon could decide to scrap the M5 Mk II and only bring the M6 Mk II. Lay out is different. Hard to switch between cameras that have controls in different places. But, I really hate the idea of the removable viewfinder. I had the M3 for a while with the detachable viewfinder. Can’t really put a camera into the bag with the viewfinder attached. The idea is to be able to have the camera at the ready, easily accessible, without screwing around attaching and detaching stuff. Often, it is fine to compose and shoot using only the screen. But, in the sunlight (which is often, because by definition its the travel camera and I’m shooting whenever I’m wherever, regardless of the light) it is often just too hard to see the screen. So, right now I can get a refurbed M5 with the 18-150 (which I don’t have but think would be great for a vacation walk around lens) for about $650. That’s about 2/3s of what I paid for the M5 body only. No, it isn’t 32 megapixels, but the photos I get from the M5 are just very nice. And I don’t do video, so don’t care about any of that. And, I never even put the m5 in high speed burst mode, rarely low speed burst mode, so none of that is really all that appealing. Well, I imagine few of you have followed to the end of this rant. I thank any of you who have. I don’t really expect any advice, just wanted to express my disappointment that there apparently will be no M5 MkII.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 5, 2019)

dppaskewitz said:


> Well, I imagine few of you have followed to the end of this rant. I thank any of you who have. I don’t really expect any advice, just wanted to express my disappointment that there apparently will be no M5 MkII.



I did follow you through, and I largely agree with it. I want an M5 II, dammit!

Unlike you, though, I will settle for an M6 II--once I am sure there won't be an M5 II. Either one is a huge step up over my current M50--which should make for a reasonably nice backup camera.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 5, 2019)

If there isn't a M5 Mark II coming then I'm hoping for a up dated M50 Mark II. I want a build in viewfinder, not something that looks like an after thought.


----------



## overniven (Sep 8, 2019)

I would guess there would be a M50 mark II coming, or however they'll bump the number. I've never used one, but I like the form factor.


----------



## R1-7D (Sep 8, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, Canon has said that the M5 and M6 are combined into the M6 MK II. There will be no more M5's. I expect to see more models dropped, the 7D MK MK II is still officially alive, but no replacement is planned. There will be a big bunch of EOS R models over the next 2-4 years, so expect some consolidation of the existing models. I'd expect only one 5D model if that, no more high res and medium high res version.



Canon rep at The Camera Store told me on Friday that the 7D2 has been EOL’d.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 8, 2019)

I might be able to ask a Canon rep about all of this today.


----------



## OneSnark (Sep 8, 2019)

dppaskewitz said:


> I am very disappointed and not sure what to do. I have really liked my M5, particularly for travel. Then, I bring it and a variety of M lenses and leave the 5D4 and big lenses at home. I typically don’t have a tripod when traveling with my wife. She has no patience for that kind of thing. So, it’s pretty much what I can snap as we move along (although sometimes I go out in the evening or morning when she stays in the hotel, etc.). Anyway, it has worked pretty well as a travel system. The issue is that I had the M5 converted for full spectrum infrared. I have had fun so far (it’s been a few months) with the infrared, but most of the pure travel stuff really wants to be in normal color photography. So, I have the “hot mirror” filter for the lenses, which basically allows normal color photography with the converted camera. So far, so good. The problem is that when I change lenses I also have to move the hot mirror filter. And, of course, there are various filter sizes involved, which means I have a bunch of step up rings to match the filter to the various lenses. And, of course, the filter tends to get stuck on the step up rings. And yes, there are also filters for the various types of infrared photography (I have a 580 and 830) so those get stuck as well. And often even with filter wrenches, I can’t get them unstuck. So, not a great system for quick swapping of lenses as I wander around trying to keep up with my wife. What to do. My original plan was to buy the new M5 Mark II when it came out, thinking it would pair well with my original M5. Two cameras, sharing lenses, but with difference purposes. Small enough to fit into my little sling bag with a bunch of lenses. What could go wrong? Well, Canon could decide to scrap the M5 Mk II and only bring the M6 Mk II. Lay out is different. Hard to switch between cameras that have controls in different places. But, I really hate the idea of the removable viewfinder. I had the M3 for a while with the detachable viewfinder. Can’t really put a camera into the bag with the viewfinder attached. The idea is to be able to have the camera at the ready, easily accessible, without screwing around attaching and detaching stuff. Often, it is fine to compose and shoot using only the screen. But, in the sunlight (which is often, because by definition its the travel camera and I’m shooting whenever I’m wherever, regardless of the light) it is often just too hard to see the screen. So, right now I can get a refurbed M5 with the 18-150 (which I don’t have but think would be great for a vacation walk around lens) for about $650. That’s about 2/3s of what I paid for the M5 body only. No, it isn’t 32 megapixels, but the photos I get from the M5 are just very nice. And I don’t do video, so don’t care about any of that. And, I never even put the m5 in high speed burst mode, rarely low speed burst mode, so none of that is really all that appealing. Well, I imagine few of you have followed to the end of this rant. I thank any of you who have. I don’t really expect any advice, just wanted to express my disappointment that there apparently will be no M5 MkII.



Well - - - I can relate in part. I am always trailing behind with my sack of camera toys.
My kit when traveling is an 80D with EF zooms; paired with a G7-II for quick shots.

With all the mirrorless hype, I am intrigued by the M6-II. HOWEVER, to me the worrying sign is not the failure to release a M5-II with permanent viewfinder but rather the paltry selection of EF-M zooms. Don't get me wrong - - -> having to chose either EVF OR external flash does not sound appealing - - > I use external flash a good bit - - > but I can get past it.

But in noodling over the "buy" button at my favorite camera store's website; I took a look at the EF-M lenses. F6.3 zooms?? ummm No. Ok- - I can live with an adapter to mount a 100-400. . . but I don't want to have an adapter to mount decent walkabout fast glass. Call me a snob or - - a target customer. 

Now, some of the EF-M primes look interesting. Afterall, a M6-II with 32/1.4 is cheaper than a 35/1.4L-II. But as a *travel kit*, a bunch of primes simply doesn't work for me. 

So - - - if you go to the trouble to have a _new mount_ , and then you don't produce any reasonably fast zooms; I am just not going to take the EF-M line seriously. Can I jump to the "R"s? Sure. But the glass - - - unless I go for that adapter life. . . . .the glass. . . . I am simply priced out of the market.

SO my answer is simple: I am not the target customer. I will bank the money. 

I am speaking as a hobbiest who has enough money to plunk down a grand or two every year or two_ and I have been for the last 20 + years_. I speak for no one else. 
Your mileage may vary.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Sep 8, 2019)

I also read your complete post.

And I'm as well a bit surprised if it should really be true that there won't be a M5II. I'm not in a hurry at all to buy a new camera as I'm pretty satisfied with the M5. A full articulating screen would be the only feature that would be a nice-to-have. I also don't care about any video related improvements.
As I'm not in a hurry for an update I can easily sit and wait and see if a M5II will come or not. Even when a M5II will be announced during the next 12-18 month I wouldn't buy it immediately. And if there indeed won't be a M5II I could get a M6II with the not so welcomed removeable EVF. But I guess I could learn to use it. Other than you in my case the M6II will replace the M5II and so I do not have to deal witht two cameras with different button layout.

Frank


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2019)

Spoke to some canon reps today at a demo event.

One of them said, practically verbatim, that the M6 Mark II replaces both the M5 and M6. I think that sentence must be in their "what to tell people" materials. But I asked if there would ever be a M5 mark II (or another 7D) and they said that they simply didn't know.

Apparently all that that "replaces both the M5 and M6" means is that they won't be selling the M5 and M6 (original models) from here forward, they're being discontinued--as is the 80D.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, you all can thank me later. I solved the no M5 MkII problem. Very tongue in cheek. I bought a refurbed (from Canon) M5 with the 18-150. Cost about half what the M6 II would have cost with the same lens. Now no longer needing to fumble with filters, etc. as I switch lenses on the go. I hope. How do I know that Canon now will announce the M5 Mk II??? Because I'm the idiot who wanted a faster "normal" lenses for the M5 and bought a 28 f/2.8 IS to use with the adapter. Just before Canon announced the EF-M 32mm f/1.4. Which I have and love. The 28 is a lovely little lens. Worked quite well on the M5 before the 32 came out. But now has no place in either the M5 or 5DIV bag. Anyway..... You're welcome. 

Regarding the articulating screen. The one on the M5 works quite well to allow any angle, which is very helpful so long as you are shooting in landscape orientation. Switch to portrait orientation (which I use a lot in shooting landscapes - is that ironic?) and the articulation is worthless. So, when Canon does announce the M5 MkII next year, I hope they go for the fully articulating screen. Here is a funny: My G1 (from 2004) has a fully articulating screen. Of course, the 3 MP is somewhat limiting, but hey, it does have the fully articulating screen. And it's around here someplace.


----------



## Snzkgb (Oct 15, 2019)

That is very disappointing to hear. I mean about things that there will be no EOS M5 Mark II.
I'm focused on APS-C mirrorless ILC's now, and I want top of the line Canon camera, but M6 Mark II is not what I will buy, because it doesn't have integrated EVF.
Well, I'll have to wait till M50 Mark II then...or maybe Canon will make an EOS-M version of 7D Mark II replacement. If so, I'll buy it immediately.


----------



## slclick (Oct 17, 2019)

I still don't believe it. I think it's coming in 2020. Now, that said, it's not going to be the 7D3 in any way...but, still a mighty fine travel body I'm hoping.


----------



## Sanpete (Nov 16, 2019)

Besides tastes changing about EVFs due to cell phone culture, it may be that touch-and-drag AF has influenced this decision. It's more practical with the removable EVF than with a built in. The removable one sticks back further than you'd want a built-in to. Now my face isn't in the way, and doesn't accidentally move the the AF point.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 18, 2019)

Sanpete: I had to disable the Touch & drag AF (under the red menu, "Touch & drag AF settings). Now, I'm not moving the AF point with my nose by accident when looking through the viewfinder, but can still touch on the screen to set the AF point where I want it.

OneSnark: My solution, such as it is, to the slow M zooms is to carry both zooms and primes. For travel, I put my 18-55 and 55-200 Ms on the shelf and bought the 18-150. I have the 22 and the 32. And the 11-22. I recently returned from a river cruise where I carried both of my M-5s, the 11-22 and 18-150, 22, 32 and 70-300L (on adapter) in a little sling bag. During the day, most of the lenses stayed on the ship. The 18-150 was adequate as a walk around lens. In towns where buildings were close, I brought the 11-22 and maybe one of the primes (in vest pockets or a little fanny pack). Where I expected lower light (inside buildings, etc.) I brought the 18-150 for outside and brought one of the primes (usually the 32) for inside. The 70-300L never got off the ship, but worked well for castles perched on the rocks above the Rhine. The point being that the size of the M lenses makes it possible to carry a wide range of lenses without straining your back. I understand you might want faster lenses for purposes other than light. But for me, the point of the M system is something I can carry on vacations with my wife, catch some acceptable snaps on the way and not be weighed down with gear. I read somewhere on this forum that making faster M zooms would result in substantially larger lenses. So that using adapted EF lenses probably makes sense. For my kit, I could carry either of the 70-200Ls in place of the 70-300 (not that I have both). Or any of the 2.8 EF zooms (again, my EF zooms are 4.0s, but you get the point). But, if you added many of them, you would rapidly lose the point of the M system's compactness and light weight. Choices always.


----------

